# PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library

## elmar283

Today I noticed that php is giving a warning everytime I execute a php file. I don't know what is wrong. It has something to do with eaccelerator.so. 

I don't have eaccelerator installed so no wonder it can't be found.

This is the error message:

```
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5.3/lib/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20090626/eaccelerator.so' - /usr/lib/php5.3/lib/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20090626/eaccelerator.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5.3/lib/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20090626/eaccelerator.so' - /usr/lib/php5.3/lib/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20090626/eaccelerator.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
```

I don't know what the relevant  config files would be to fix this, so please tell, then I will post them.

Does anyone have clue what's wrong?

----------

## hydrapolic

Check under /etc/php/cli* if it's not getting loaded somewhere. Something like:

# grep -ri eaccelerator /etc/php/*

----------

## elmar283

```
elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox ~ $  grep -ri eaccelerator /etc/php/*

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:extension=eaccelerator.so

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_size="28"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.cache_dir="/var/cache/eaccelerator-php5/"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.enable="1"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.optimizer="1"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.debug="0"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:;eaccelerator.log_file="/var/log/eaccelerator_log"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.check_mtime="1"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.filter=""

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_ttl="0"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_prune_period="0"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_only="0"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:;eaccelerator.allowed_admin_path="/path/where/admin/files/shall/be/allowed"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:extension=eaccelerator.so

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_size="28"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.cache_dir="/var/cache/eaccelerator-php5/"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.enable="1"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.optimizer="1"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.debug="0"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:;eaccelerator.log_file="/var/log/eaccelerator_log"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.check_mtime="1"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.filter=""

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_ttl="0"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_prune_period="0"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_only="0"

/etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:;eaccelerator.allowed_admin_path="/path/where/admin/files/shall/be/allowed"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:extension=eaccelerator.so

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_size="28"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.cache_dir="/var/cache/eaccelerator-php5/"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.enable="1"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.optimizer="1"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.debug="0"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:;eaccelerator.log_file="/var/log/eaccelerator_log"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.check_mtime="1"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.filter=""

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_ttl="0"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_prune_period="0"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_only="0"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:;eaccelerator.allowed_admin_path="/path/where/admin/files/shall/be/allowed"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:extension=eaccelerator.so

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_size="28"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.cache_dir="/var/cache/eaccelerator-php5/"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.enable="1"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.optimizer="1"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.debug="0"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:;eaccelerator.log_file="/var/log/eaccelerator_log"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.check_mtime="1"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.filter=""

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_ttl="0"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_prune_period="0"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_only="0"

/etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:;eaccelerator.allowed_admin_path="/path/where/admin/files/shall/be/allowed"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:extension=eaccelerator.so

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_size="28"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.cache_dir="/var/cache/eaccelerator-php5/"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.enable="1"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.optimizer="1"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.debug="0"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:;eaccelerator.log_file="/var/log/eaccelerator_log"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.check_mtime="1"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.filter=""

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_ttl="0"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_prune_period="0"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_only="0"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/eaccelerator.ini:;eaccelerator.allowed_admin_path="/path/where/admin/files/shall/be/allowed"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:extension=eaccelerator.so

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_size="28"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.cache_dir="/var/cache/eaccelerator-php5/"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.enable="1"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.optimizer="1"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.debug="0"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:;eaccelerator.log_file="/var/log/eaccelerator_log"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.check_mtime="1"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.filter=""

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_ttl="0"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_prune_period="0"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:eaccelerator.shm_only="0"

/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext/eaccelerator.ini:;eaccelerator.allowed_admin_path="/path/where/admin/files/shall/be/allowed"
```

Should I delete this? Or I can remove php5.3 and reinstall?

----------

## hydrapolic

Either install dev-php/eaccelerator or remove the configurations.

----------

